# Reverse lights



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

I saw a picture of a forum member's truck and it had what apeared to be four flood lights installed in the rear bumper and hooked up as reverse lights.
I've placed my reverse flood lights on my Back Rack and they SUCK. Any ideas on how to mount the reverse lights in the rear bumper? I'm not worried about cutting the holes or moving the wires. I'm just not sure how I'd flush mount the lights in the bumper.
Thanks


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Why not just get 2 or 4 of those rubber 4 in ch sealed beam utility lights and mount them above and/or under the rear bumper. Cheap, flexible, and water proof. I had 2 under the bumper next to the frame hitch- switch went bad mid season never fixed, following season I killed 1 light, following season I killed the other light got to replace both of them now, but 3 seasons and they got plenty of abuse.

Not the answer to your question, but a possible alturnative to finding a plasma cutter (to cleanly cut the bumper) and figure out the mounting.


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Nope heres how to do it: Go buy some reverse "grommet" lights with rubber grommets(your auto store or whatever will know what you mean) and then get the drill and jigsaw out and cut the holes in your bumper and put the lights in there in the grommets.

Like this tutorial
http://www.stu-offroad.com/electrical/led1/led-1.htm
except with the white ligths you can get and get the oval ones like this:
http://www.opentip.com/images/imagecache/SS-50080295_100_68.jpg


----------



## SLAMllc (Nov 11, 2005)

If you could find some round grommet lights you could use a hole saw to drill the bumper. I don't recall seeing any in particular but there should be something out there. I like the idea of the lights in the bumper because under the bumper never last. I did see someone with two lights mounted rearward in the rear most stake pockets on the top of the bed for plowing and it seemed to work great.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

fms said:


> I saw a picture of a forum member's truck and it had what apeared to be four flood lights installed in the rear bumper and hooked up as reverse lights.
> I've placed my reverse flood lights on my Back Rack and they SUCK. Any ideas on how to mount the reverse lights in the rear bumper? I'm not worried about cutting the holes or moving the wires. I'm just not sure how I'd flush mount the lights in the bumper.
> Thanks


Thats that guy from Alaska....with the 9.5 or 10' blade.

Thats a nice setup. He said he bought that bumper used for 150 I think too.

I know its not what you're doing but heres my simple setup that works good.

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11974&d=1130083255


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Oh, I wasn't even thinking of those type of lights- good idea!


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Plus these rubber floods are available at awdirect for 12 dollars, and I can change one out in less than five minutes if it gets taken out.

Plus they are one wire self grounding which cleans up the install as well.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Mounting these lights is relatively easy, but the thing is, is if they're mounted below the bumper, they fill up with snow and don't shine to well. On top of the bumper is much better, but they still get some snow buildup once in awhile when they're on the ends of the bumper...especially with a stepbumper. On top of the bed rail is an awesome place fro them because they are kept out of the buildup zones. I prefer the spot over the flood type, because the spot goes out plenty wide, and lets you see longer ditances behind you. The flood type, while putting out a wider light, just doesn't seem to put out enough light.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

fms said:


> I saw a picture of a forum member's truck and it had what apeared to be four flood lights installed in the rear bumper and hooked up as reverse lights.
> I've placed my reverse flood lights on my Back Rack and they SUCK. Any ideas on how to mount the reverse lights in the rear bumper? I'm not worried about cutting the holes or moving the wires. I'm just not sure how I'd flush mount the lights in the bumper.
> Thanks


Why don't you like the lights up on the back rack??


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

With the lights on the top of the Back Rack I get a great view of my truck's bed. No matter how I adjust the lights I get glare from the bed and they don't seem to project far enough behind me. In addition, in heavy snow I get a lot of glare from the reflection off the snow.
The lights by the lic. plate will not work due to the spreader and the lights on top of the bumper will prevent the tail gate from coming down.
I'm going to have to mount them below the bumper or in the bumper. In the bumper seems a lot more secure, but I haven't been able to find flood or driving lights that are designed to mount there.
Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

If you have a spreader and you have these floods or similar you should be ablse to easily mount them on the top of the bedrails at the back end. That was my original choice, but then I decided to mount them where I did and they work good enough. True though.....these lights are only like 20 or 25 watts but they also only draw like 1.95 amps from what I recall.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Check out this thread. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=26678&page=2


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*I cant see*



fms said:


> I saw a picture of a forum member's truck and it had what apeared to be four flood lights installed in the rear bumper and hooked up as reverse lights.
> I've placed my reverse flood lights on my Back Rack and they SUCK. Any ideas on how to mount the reverse lights in the rear bumper? I'm not worried about cutting the holes or moving the wires. I'm just not sure how I'd flush mount the lights in the bumper.
> Thanks


Go to any Heavy truck parts counter tell the counter man what you want and right straight away they will have about two dozen choices for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Runner said:


> Mounting these lights is relatively easy, but the thing is, is if they're mounted below the bumper, they fill up with snow and don't shine to well.


 the clear themselves very quickly once you turn them on tho so it's really not an issue. Most of these rubber sealed beam units are 35 watts and any heavy truck place or AG equipment supply will have them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

fms said:


> *With the lights on the top of the Back Rack I get a great view of my truck's bed*. No matter how I adjust the lights I get glare from the bed and they don't seem to project far enough behind me. In addition, in heavy snow I get a lot of glare from the reflection off the snow.
> The lights by the lic. plate will not work due to the spreader and the lights on top of the bumper will prevent the tail gate from coming down.
> I'm going to have to mount them below the bumper or in the bumper. In the bumper seems a lot more secure, but I haven't been able to find flood or driving lights that are designed to mount there.
> Thanks for all the responses.


What I don't understand, is if you're looking out the mirrors, how do you see your bed??

I've got a 2003 and 2005 Dodge Ram 2500, and was looking out the mirrors today, and I don't even hardly see the side of the box.

Even in the rearview mirror, it's adjusted so at the bottom of the mirror is the top of the tailgate.

I can see how the tailgate will cause a shadow out the back end, but I suppose a guy could always take the tailgate off anyways.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> What I don't understand, is if you're looking out the mirrors, how do you see your bed??
> 
> I've got a 2003 and 2005 Dodge Ram 2500, and was looking out the mirrors today, and I don't even hardly see the side of the box.
> 
> ...


I just purchased the spreader, so last year the bed was empty while I was plowing. I don't tend to use my mirrors as much as I turn and look out the back window. It's going to be an interesting transition this year with the spreader in the bed.
I didn't take my tailgate off because I had to transport an ATV to one of the sites. The atv rear tires rest on the tailgate.
One way or the other, with the lights on the top of the Back Rack a lot of light gets caught in the falling snow before it gets behind the truck.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> What I don't understand, is if you're looking out the mirrors, how do you see your bed??


 Try turning on the cargo light and looking through the rear view mirror... the bed lit up can create a mirror effect from the rear window.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

justme- said:


> Try turning on the cargo light and looking through the rear view mirror... the bed lit up can create a mirror effect from the rear window.


I guess I just never look out the back window / mirror, just the side mirrors.

Must be from always pulling a 24' enclosed trailer in the summer, you get used to not being able to see out that window / mirror anyways.

Or are you saying it creates a mirror effect on the inside of the windshield?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I suppose depending on the tint of your windows it could be a mirror on the front too, but I have not encountered that, I have encountered the rear window becoming a mirror, and while I personally can drive sans rear view I refuse to plow driveways that way- too risky. I did it once and it cost me a tailpipe (SS factory Dodge and muffler flange broke- total repair over $750 in parts alone at the time)


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*Backup Lights*

I am currently installing a pair of off-road lights for use as backup spot lights.
I have a 1987 Blazer but this could apply to all pickups by using the stake pocket in the bed.
Because these will be mounted inside the body, I will have to fab a sheild to prevent a nasty glare on the back window.
I simple made a bracket that mounts on the rear bolt for the top. It's about 20" long. The wiring is temporarily tapped into the battery with a switch and a fuse but I plan to run it through a relay and trigger it with the backup light.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

maybe you could something like these, i have em on a simple rocker switch.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

hey neps can you post pics of the whole truck with it lit up for us


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

R&R Yard Design said:


> hey neps can you post pics of the whole truck with it lit up for us


this is all i got for now...let me know if you wanna see more. i dont wanna hijack the guys thread


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

Don't worry about hijacking the thread. That's about the same area that my reverse lights are located on the Back Rack. I'm going to move them down to the back of the spreader with quick release attachments. I'm hoping to get better visibility that way.


----------

